# turkish army syria



## EL TURKO (Aug 15, 2020)

Türk ordusu Suriye'nin İdlib vilayetindeki Saraqib'in batısındaki tesislerinde.
El Nusra militanları Türk mevzilerinin yakınında oturuyorlar ve M4 yolunu bile tehlikeli hale getirdiler ama çatıda oturan keskin nişancımız bunu sakince izliyor.

Translation
The Turkish army is at its facilities west of Saraqib in Syria's Idlib province.
Al-Nusra militants are sitting near Turkish positions and they've made even the M4 road dangerous, but our sniper sitting on the roof watches this calmly.
Please use English language on this site, thank you 





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

